# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Repair tear in canvas awning

## dman

Does anybody know what adhesives would be good for repairing a tear in an old canvas windows awning? 
I'm thinking that I will need to put a strip of new canvas over the tear and glue toghether. the awning is no easily removed, so taking if to a sailmaker or someone to sew it up is not really an option. 
The awning is an older style brown/white stripes (green colour on reverse) - old style canvas - not sure if they use this stuff any more.

----------


## Harry72

Could patch it... but it allways look patched if its old and faded.
Are there other matching awnings, mite be nicer to redo the canvas in new stuff... give the place a fresh look!

----------


## OBBob

I think canvas is still popular. For gluing the old I would think that contact adhesive would be the way to go? I made my own tray cover for my ute and it has copped a lot ... the edges were just hemmed by folding and gluing with contact.

----------


## Barry_White

I would put a patch on the back. Just go to an awning manufacturer and get a piece of canvas and as OBBob says use contact cement. If the patch is on the back and providing the awning hasn't got a piece missing and it just a tear the patch on the back shouldn't be noticeable.

----------

